# Bike Rack for Eos



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

I recalled someone was looking for bike rack options for the Eos but I cannot find the post. I ran across this: http://vw.oempl.us/product_inf...5d325
I hope it helps.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (flheat)*

But note that it requires the European hitch. And putting on the European hitch requires modifying/replacing parts of the DOT approved North American bumper, resulting in an unapproved bumper. 
Why does that matter? Say you mod your bumper then get hit. The insurance company sees that your bumper does not meet US spec. They say that a US spec bumper would have survived the accident or had less damage and that means you are at fault for all or a good chunk of the damage... It's just not worth it to fool with safety devices...
The bottom line is why can' VW just make a hitch that meets US specs


----------



## mtbscottie (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_I recalled someone was looking for bike rack options for the Eos but I cannot find the post. I ran across this: http://vw.oempl.us/product_inf...5d325
I hope it helps.

Thank you, that was me, but am disappointed to read what the above poster stated.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (mtbscottie)*

Don't be disappointed!








The only part that is replaced on the bumper is PU-RIM plastic skin. There is no change to the safety components (crush foam, rebar, etc), so I highly doubt it will compromise the safety or integrity of the rear of the vehicle. Plus, you'll have a hitch on there which will certainly make it stronger than a similar car w/o the hitch...


----------



## mtbscottie (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Don't be disappointed!








The only part that is replaced on the bumper is PU-RIM plastic skin. .

I'm stupid, so explain to me specifically what would have to be altered on the bumper please.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (mtbscottie)*

You're not stupid, but it is a little duanting...
The actual plastic skin of the bumper (the outer part) is what would be changed. It slides over a steel core that has form-fitting foam inserts for impact absorption. The steel reinforcing and the foam are the same here as they are in Europe, so no change to the safety of the car at all.
There is a slight cutout at the bottom that will accomodate the mounting of the hitch bar and wiring, etc. and there are different versions depending on whether you have park distance control (PDC) or not, but other than that it is very similar to what you've got now. The addition of a larger spot to run a Euro plate is a convenient perk...


----------



## crandall58 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (OEMpl.us)*

I have a '97 Cabrio that I'm driving into the ground before I buy an EOS (it's only got 52,000 miles on it now, and I'm the original owner!). I had a frame hitch installed on it, and purchased a 3-bike rack which inserts into the hitch. The trunk lid clears it so it doesn't impede access, although I can't really think of too many times I've had to get into the trunk once bikes were mounted.
The whole schemele cost me about $250 5 years ago. The brand of rack is called Swagman. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_But note that it requires the European hitch. And putting on the European hitch requires modifying/replacing parts of the DOT approved North American bumper, resulting in an unapproved bumper... 

No, no, it's not quite as dreadful as you think. The hitch assembly is simply an additional part that is added to the existing bumper, without modifying or compromising the functionality of the existing bumper. I don't have any pictures of the Eos bumper with the hitch added to it, but I can refer you to a whole pile of pictures of a Phaeton bumper that has a hitch added to it. The concept is the same. Here's the link: Phaeton Trailer Hitch Installation.
Michael


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_ The steel reinforcing and the foam are the same here as they are in Europe, so no change to the safety of the car at all.

But the guy mentioning the insurance (and I might add the warranty, too) has a point. A comparable issue occured with my current A4. I had it the inspections and services done at the motor pool workshop of my company, which is operated by a certified master repair craftsman (yes, it's a title here in Germany) tech who even was VAG trained and certified. When I had a warranty issue, Audi refused to honor the warranty because I hadn't used a *GENUINE* Audi workshop for the service (and nevermind that the Audi techs working on the cars are journeyman craftspeople who under German law are allowed to work _at_ a workshop whereas my master craftsman tech is allowed to _ own and operate_ such a workshop). So, from an insurance point of view it might very well be that they don't honor your claim if you go for the hitch bumper. It may look like a U.S. spec, feel like one, be safer than one, but it isn't one. 


_Modified by JML at 3:03 PM 11-14-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (JML)*

JML:
I am a bit confused trying to figure out what point you are trying to make.
All of the posts in this discussion have been from participants who live in the United States. You have just told us about your experience with a warranty problem that you encountered in Germany.
Am I misunderstanding something?
Michael


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (PanEuropean)*

My apologies for not being clear enough. I was using the warranty experience as an analogy. owr84 brought up the point about the possibility that an insurance might not honor a claim if they found out that the bumper the OP installed in his car does not meet U.S. specifications. Everyone posting thereafter - rightfully - stated that installing the European spec hitch bumper does not compromise the safety of the car at all. However, since the hitch bumper does not comply to U.S. DOT specifications, an insurance could claim that if you had a U.S. spec rearend, the damage would have been lower (which on a technical point is rubbish, but on a legal point can make a difference).
To clarify further, I'm gonna stretch a limb here, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if we eventually read a thread on how VW didn't honor a warranty issue on a leaky roof because someone used GM-branded (or unbranded) Krytox weatherstrip dressing on his roof seal and not VW-branded Krytox (Volkswagen G 052 172 A1 weatherstrip dressing), which we know thanks to Wolfsburger's extensive research is most likely the *exact same* stuff from the *exact same* manufacturer, because the roof seal was "not serviced in accordance with VW's maintenance guidelines" (that clearly say "We recommend treating the dry rubber seals with a soft, fine pored sponge and special lubricant (liquid) G 052 172 A1").
For the Krytox info, see http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...32997




_Modified by JML at 10:49 AM 11-15-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (JML)*

Hi Jan:
I now understand the thoughts you were attempting to convey, but I very much disagree with your thesis.
In order to use the 'Volkswagen Original' bicycle rack for the Eos (shown below), one needs to install an additional part onto the back of the Eos. That additional part is, more or less, a hitch receiver that the bicycle rack fits into. Both of the components - the hitch receiver and the bicycle rack that plug into it - are made by Volkswagen and have been assigned VW part numbers. You can't get more "OEM approved" than that.
You postulate that it is possible that an insurance company could deny a claim for rear end damage to a vehicle if such a bicycle carrier was installed. Although it is possible that an insurance company could perhaps decline to cover any damage to the bicycle carrier itself if if such a device is not included the scope of the policy coverage, I cannot see how an insurance company could decline to cover any other damage to the car itself simply because the bicycle carrier was installed. It is a VW part that is designed for precisely the purpose of carrying bicycles on the back of an Eos. 
As for the concern that VW might decline warranty coverage to someone who has used exactly the same recommended lubricant ('generic' Krytox) as VW recommends, but has purchased that lubricant from a different manufacturer - I think that is certainly unprecedented in North America. Consider other lubricants that are used in the vehicle: VW writes a specification for the lubricant (e.g. "Engine oil that meets VW specification 505 01 or 502 00"), and they require the owner to use an oil that meets that specification. VW has never, ever required that owners purchase VW brand motor oils. The same precedent exists for other lubricants used on the vehicle. Brake fluids must meet a certain exact DOT specification (e.g. "DOT 5"), but even though VW sells DOT 5 brake fluid, there is no obligation on the vehicle owner to use the VW branded stuff.
There are some obligations imposed on the VW franchised dealers to use VW branded products in their shops, but this obligation is part of the agreement between VW of America and the franchise dealer, and does not extend to the owners of the cars. In fact, that dealer obligation is put there by VW to protect the owners - to ensure that if the owner takes their car to a VW franchised service facility, that only consumables that have been fully tested and approved by VW will be used on the owner's car.
You wrote (several posts above) about difficulties that you had in Germany when Audi didn't agree to a warranty claim because the vehicle was not serviced at an Audi dealer. I don't know the whole story behind that, so obviously I can't comment on your experience, but I do know what the American legislation clearly spells out:
*1)* If you want warranty work performed, and you want the car company to pay for the parts and labour charges associated with the warranty claim, the work has to be done at a facility approved by the car company. In other words, you can't pick your own workshop to carry out warranty work - you have to get warranty work done at a franchised dealer.
*2)* North American legislation makes it very clear that as long as you carry out the scheduled maintenance activities that are set out by the car company, and you use consumables that meet the quality specifications set out by the car company, you have no obligation to take your vehicle to any specific shop. Heck, you can even do the work yourself if you want, and as long as you document it and can provide reasonable proof that the work has been carried out at the correct times, using the specified consumables, your warranty will remain in force.
Speaking from personal experience - the gang I hang around with in the Phaeton forum have carried out countless modifications on our cars - installing start buttons, installing fridges, installing paddle shifters, all sorts of stuff like that, and none of us have every reported any difficulties of any kind - pertaining to regular service or warranty claims - arising from these modifications. We've been careful to use only original VW parts, and to install those parts exactly in accordance with VW design specifications. Heck, what more could VW want? If anything, the service managers tend to grin at us when we bring our modified vehicles in, and think "This car is going to be far better cared for than any other - look at the effort the owner has put into keeping it OEM". Certainly VW (the manufacturer) doesn't object - in fact, the staff at the Phaeton assembly facility in Dresden have gone out of their way to help us ensure that we install the retrofits exactly the same way that they install the components when they build the car. Hopefully, we in the Eos forum can look forward to establishing the very same kind of friendly, co-operative relationship with the Eos assembly plant staff in Portugal.
Michael
*VW Bicycle Rack for Eos (from Swiss Brochure)*



_Modified by PanEuropean at 4:04 PM 11-15-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (PanEuropean)*

The illustration above does not show the receiver hitch attachment that needs to be on the car in order to mount the bicycle carrier. This is listed in the Swiss accessory brochure as part number *1Q0 092 155*, 'trailer hitch kit', with a list price of CHF 699 (about USD $560). The text in the Swiss accessory brochure suggests that this is a complete kit, including a hook (ball) for towing a trailer, thus it might be possible to just buy the attachment parts needed to hold the bike rack (and not the hitch ball assembly) for less than that. For more information about the general design of the hitch attachment, see this post in the Phaeton forum: Trailer Hitch Installation. The general idea is the same, although the exact design might be different.
Several American Phaeton owners have purchased this hitch kit and installed it on their cars. To be absolutely precise about that, they have taken the (European) hitch kit and their car to their local VW dealer, and had the local VW dealer install it on their car.







There are other things that fit into that hitch receiver as well, such as snowboard carriers. For the most part, these are generic attachments that work on all VW products.
I can't recommend the actual European trailer hitch (the hook) for use in North America, though... there is a size difference between the standard used for the ball in Europe, and the standard used for the ball in North America. Plus, there might be other issues that would need to be considered before towing a trailer, for example, whether or not the tires on the NAR spec Eos are of sufficient load rating for trailer towing. I guess by now you can figure out that I'm just talking about using this hitch attachment thing for the bicycle rack, not for trailers.
Michael


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (PanEuropean)*

thanks for the link to the phaeton hitch page----that is the westfhalia swing away one i was looking for in my hitch thread- http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2909013 
----and yes they make one for the eos just never saw it attached to anything other than a diagram---needed to see the pictures
all the ones that I have had attached have been bolted thru the bottom of the trunk and had nothing to do with the bumpers at all---but I'm looking for low in the first place to drop a low profile trailer in shallow water without going for a swim past the tailpipe.
US takes forever to make something compatible
I usually have the wiring tucked in the trunk and then toss it over the seal--- for the short time it doesnt even make a mark in the rubber
this might eliminate the hide-away hole in the bumper for the wires
need to do my research.........


_Modified by just-jean at 1:29 AM 11-16-2006_


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
The bottom line is why can' VW just make a hitch that meets US specs
















Because no one in their right mind in America would transport bikes with such a vehicle [Eos] it is unsafe. I suggest a full size heavy duty truck (ie Ford F-350, Dodge/Chevy 3500) A dually and the diesel engine are of course a must.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (chewym)*

and here I thought I looked pretty cute with my cute little car carrying a cute little toy








the eos has more HP than the old jetta ----i usually passed the diesel up the hills in NH and VT


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (chewym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewym* »_...it is unsafe. I suggest a full size heavy duty truck (ie Ford F-350, Dodge/Chevy 3500) A dually and the diesel engine are of course a must.

Alex:
I think you may have missed the context of the discussion - we are talking about carrying bicycles attached to the rear of the Eos, not motorcycles. The picture directly above (showing the personal watercraft attached to a Jetta) is not really related to the subect being discussed.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_...I usually have the wiring tucked in the trunk and then toss it over the seal...this might eliminate the hide-away hole in the bumper for the wires...

Hi Jean:
That brings up a totally different topic (wiring provisions for a trailer or for duplicate lights on a bike rack), and that is a subject that goes where angels fear to tread...
In Europe, you can order an electrical component called a 'Trailer Control Module' that plugs into the car and supplies power to the lights on the trailer. It also monitors the function of the lights on the trailer, and provides a warning on the Multi-function display if a light is not working, as well as doing a few other tasks such as disabling the park distance control and rear foglight (on the car) whenever a trailer is attached. In North America, such a module is available from VW for the Touareg - any VW dealer can supply and install it.
Some of the Phaeton owners wanted to get a Phaeton trailer control module (from Europe) and install it on their North American Phaetons. This is where the adventure started. It seems that North American Phaeton rear lights (which, themselves, contain quite sophisticated controllers) are different from European Phaeton rear lights. The European ones have orange turn signals and electronic provisions to control the rear foglight, and the NAR spec ones have red turn signals, no provision to control a rear foglight, and no provision to interact with a Trailer Control Module.
I have no idea what the situation is with the Eos. I don't know if NAR rear lights are different from ROW rear lights (question here: What colour are the rear turn signals on a NAR Eos - that will provide a big clue), and for that reason, I don't know if the NAR Eos rear lights would interact with a trailer control module.
Now that rear lights are mostly electronic (LEDs, etc) rather than plain old electric, the car is quite sensitive to any variations in electrical demand placed on it by the rear lights. So, the old fashioned method of just splicing into the wires at the rear of the car might not work on an Eos - it could be that this might generate an electrical fault code, or it could even be that the wires you expect to find are not there, because lighting is controlled by CAN bus (Controller Area Network bus) signals. Then again - hooking in the old-fashioned way might just work perfectly with no problems at all. But, we don't know yet, and its not safe to 'take this for granted'.
I guess what I am trying to say is that hooking up provisions for trailer lighting (or bicycle rack lighting) might be a bit more complex that one would assume. Whoever does it first will need to proceed with some care. Perhaps we can investigate the matter as a group - that is how the group went about it in the Phaeton forum.
Michael


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Hi Jean:
That brings up a totally different topic (wiring provisions for a trailer or for duplicate lights on a bike rack), and that is a subject that goes where angels fear to tread...
In Europe, you can order an electrical component called a 'Trailer Control Module' that plugs into the car and supplies power to the lights on the trailer. It also monitors the function of the lights on the trailer, and provides a warning on the Multi-function display if a light is not working, as well as doing a few other tasks such as disabling the park distance control and rear foglight (on the car) whenever a trailer is attached. In North America, such a module is available from VW for the Touareg - any VW dealer can supply and install it.
Some of the Phaeton owners wanted to get a Phaeton trailer control module (from Europe) and install it on their North American Phaetons. This is where the adventure started. ...............
....................... Then again - hooking in the old-fashioned way might just work perfectly with no problems at all. But, we don't know yet, and its not safe to 'take this for granted'.
I guess what I am trying to say is that hooking up provisions for trailer lighting (or bicycle rack lighting) might be a bit more complex that one would assume. Whoever does it first will need to proceed with some care. Perhaps we can investigate the matter as a group - that is how the group went about it in the Phaeton forum.
Michael


thanks---the newest hook-up in my family is a 2001 passat and I won't have park distance control on the EOS.
----was hoping someone else had found all the bugs first








the threads are somewhat related in that you cant put the bike rack on without a reciever which is my first step of getting the trailer hitch attached. obviously they (the bikerdudes







) can stop there without wiring but i think the one pictured has lights--- which is nice since the ones on the car can sometimes get covered by a pile of bikes.
i'm sorry i use the term 'hitch' loosly when i refer to the whole assembly and process of attaching somethin to your eos---and your right, i don't want to have to clear out codes everytime i go for a swim.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (just-jean)*

There is a bit more information about the European trailer towing accessories at this post: Winter (rubber) floor mats, protective film, other misc. stuff from Europe - just part numbers, really, not much else.
Michael


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (PanEuropean)*

yup---was just over there








expecting rubber mats from ECS tuning today---will post the picture and info on that over there as well.
wet feet need mats

quote from phat cat





























Top ten alternatives to Monster Mats
(1) Adopt the traditional Japanese custom of having passengers remove their shoes before entry
(2) Give each passenger a pair of plastic baggies to place over their shoes when entering your vehicle
(3) Buy out your local bowling alley and keep an alternate set of all shoe sizes in the trunk of your Phaeton
(4) Order VW Individual option #765, foot-washer sprays recessed into each door sill
(5) Have Michael retrofit option #765 on existing car
(6) Ride with each occupant hanging his/her feet out a slightly open door; no middle rear passengers allowed in 5 seat models
(7) Adapt the traditional Arab punishment for thievery to those who dirty your carpet
(8) Drive one of your other cars after snow or rain
(9) Move to the desert where it neither snows nor rains
(10) Wait until global warming makes Earth look like Mars

Modified by Phat Cat at 7:38 AM 2-12-2005

_Modified by just-jean at 8:56 AM 11-16-2006_


_Modified by just-jean at 9:00 AM 11-16-2006_


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (chewym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewym* »_
Because no one in their right mind in America would transport bikes with such a vehicle [Eos] it is unsafe. I suggest a full size heavy duty truck (ie Ford F-350, Dodge/Chevy 3500) A dually and the diesel engine are of course a must.

The Eos should be safe for towing if - as Michael pointed out - the load factor of the tires is observed and the hitch is correctly (read: professionally) installed. If I remember right, all Mk V cars (Europsec at least) come with an electronic stability program with steering assist, that is the steering wheel will rock into the direction ESP wants you to steer should a steering motion become necessary to stabilize a car on the verge of spinning. AFAIR, the system has a function to take a trailer into consideration and offer steering advice to prevent the trailer from gettin g out of control and spinning the car.
@Michael 
Actually, what you listed under (2) in your post regarding the maintenance is what my shop did. The regular check oil, lube, tires, lights, wear and tear maintenance was done at my company's workshop. When the central control unit of the vehicle fritzed after three years, I took the car (or rather, had it towed) to an Audi workshop, where Audi itself (not the workshop) declined to honor the warranty on grounds that I "improperly maintained the car." 
You say it's different in the U.S., well, in that case please wish me luck for the DV 2008 lottery. America, here I come.

Jan


_Modified by JML at 9:48 AM 11-16-2006_


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (PanEuropean)*

In the US, it is actually illegal to require a person to buy a particular brand of something in order to satisfy a warranty. It is also illegal to require someone use a particular company's services. So in the US you could have had that service done at a pizza parlor and still maintained your warranty.
VW was actually sued over this with their 505.1 oil since when the PD (diesel) engine was first introduced, the only company providing the oil to the US market was the OEM (Castrol).

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_. As for the concern that VW might decline warranty coverage to someone who has used exactly the same recommended lubricant ('generic' Krytox) as VW recommends, but has purchased that lubricant from a different manufacturer - I think that is certainly unprecedented in North America. Consider other lubricants that are used in the vehicle: VW writes a specification for the lubricant (e.g. "Engine oil that meets VW specification 505 01 or 502 00"), and they require the owner to use an oil that meets that specification. VW has never, ever required that owners purchase VW brand motor oils. The same precedent exists for other lubricants used on the vehicle. Brake fluids must meet a certain exact DOT specification (e.g. "DOT 5"), but even though VW sells DOT 5 brake fluid, there is no obligation on the vehicle owner to use the VW branded stuff.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (JML)*

Hi Jan:
In America, there is a Federal law called the "Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act" that sets out standards for warranty coverage of all consumer items (not just cars). The law is very explicit about the exact issue that you mentioned - here is a direct quote from the American Federal Trade Commission's website:
"...tie-in sales provisions are not allowed. Such a provision would require a purchaser of the warranted product to buy an item or service from a particular company to use with the warranted product in order to be eligible to receive a remedy under the warranty. The following are examples of prohibited tie-in sales provisions.
_"In order to keep your new Plenum Brand Vacuum Cleaner warranty in effect, you must use genuine Plenum Brand Filter Bags. Failure to have scheduled maintenance performed, at your expense, by the Great American Maintenance Company, Inc., voids this warranty._
"While you cannot use a tie-in sales provision, your warranty need not cover use of replacement parts, repairs, or maintenance that is inappropriate for your product. The following is an example of a permissible provision that excludes coverage of such things.
_While necessary maintenance or repairs on your AudioMundo Stereo System can be performed by any company, we recommend that you use only authorized AudioMundo dealers. Improper or incorrectly performed maintenance or repair voids this warranty."_
(my italics and underscore)
I'm not sure if the EC has passed similar legislation in the recent past. I know that in Switzerland, it is permissible to have a vehicle maintained at a local (non-franchised) garage, and the warranty remains valid as long as the maintenance requirements are complied with. 
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_...when the PD (diesel) engine was first introduced, the only company providing the oil to the US market was the OEM (Castrol).

I was not aware that VW was challenged over that one. Certainly, the marketplace has changed quite a bit in the last two or three years (since that oil spec was published in North America - there are now a whole raft of companies that produce VW spec oil (along with Mercedes spec oil, BMW spec oil, etc.) - in fact, VW has even published a list of independent oils available in North America that comply with the spec - I have attached it to this post, below. It is an Adobe Acrobat PDF file, either click on it to open it, or right click and choose "save as" to save it.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bike Rack for Eos (PanEuropean)*

Here is one additional catalog scan (from the German Eos Accessory catalog) that contains more information about the bicycle rack.
Michael


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Bike rack for EOS*

Europe has a lot of great accessories we can't get!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (SoftballBud31)*

Just ask Rich at OEM Plus (www.oempl.us) to order the rack for you.
Michael
*Eos Bicycle Rack Parts List*


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (PanEuropean)*

But doesn't this require the tow hitch which (will / may) not fit an EOS with NAR bumpers... Did we get ever get confirmation either way wrt to the EOS hitch available in ROW and the NAR spec bumper.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (mark_d_drake)*

Also do we know if the PDC will detect the rack and stop the roof from operating...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (mark_d_drake)*

Hi Mark:
The bike rack requires the hitch receiver mount. You can see a picture of a hitch receiver, which is a large bracket that attaches to the frame of the car, at this post: Phaeton Trailer Hitch Installation. Obviously it is not an Eos part, but the concept is the same. If it provides any perspective, NAR Phaeton owners have retrofitted the ROW hitch assembly without problems.
I believe that the large elliptical bar that is mounted vertically at the front end of the Eos bicycle rack is there for the purpose of keeping the bicycles out of the area that the trunk lid moves into when the trunk lid is operating. The owner will need to exercise their own care and concern to make sure that handlebars, etc. don't get into the path of the roof if they operate the roof with bicycles mounted. This is probably why VW of A has not offered this rack in NAR - they cannot be assured that the owners will exercise due care and concern, and they don't want to be sued by someone who is both careless enough and stupid enough to operate the roof without first checking to make sure that nothing they have attached to the bicycle rack itself is in the way.
It appears to me that the ROW and NAR bumper covers are similar. There is a difference in the part number suffix between the European rear bumper cover (suffix B) and the NAR bumper cover (suffixes H and K), but I think (a guess here) that has to do with the shape of the licence plate, not anything to do with impact requirements. Japan and NAR both use the same rear bumper cover, and Japan and NAR both have the same licence plate sizes and shapes.
Below are the parts details for the trailer hitch receiver, in case anyone wants to follow this up further.
*Trailer Hitch Parts*
*NOTE:* European size hitch ball is not the same as a NAR size hitch ball, and the hitch mount does not have safety chains attached. This info is provided for those considering the bicycle carrier attachment only!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Also do we know if the PDC will detect the rack and stop the roof from operating...









We don't know the answer to that. Normally, when a trailer electrical harness is connected to a VW vehicle that has a trailer electrical controller installed, several other actions take place:
*1)* PDC is turned off,
*2)* Rear fog light is turned off,
*3)* Vehicle monitors the trailer lights (or, in this case, bicycle carrier lights).
I'm not sure if someone would want to go into this so deeply as to install the trailer control module and associated wiring. That would be getting in pretty deep.
Michael


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_*NOTE:* European size hitch ball is not the same as a NAR size hitch ball, and the hitch mount does not have safety chains attached. This info is provided for those considering the bicycle carrier attachment only!

FYI - The European standard hitch ball size is 50mm, which is 1.97". I don't think US trailer tongue manufacturers are going to have tolerances so close that they can tell the difference between 1.97 and 2.00, so I am relatively confident that you wont have issues with a standard 2" trailer tongue if you wanted to use the EU hitch for general towing purposes.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (OEMpl.us)*

Rich:
Is the neck diameter the same on the European hook and the North American spec ball? In other words, can a standard, run of the mill North American trailer connect onto (clamp onto) the European hook assembly?
I'm not a trailer expert - but I have observed that the neck that supports the European ball (which is, by the way, a single forging) appears to be slightly sturdier - slightly wider - than a North American ball, which is typically a bolt-on device that attaches to a plate with a hole in it that then supports the ball.
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (PanEuropean)*

Rich 
Do you have access to all the pieces required to mount the bike rack on an EOS. If so what's the total price shipped to CA
-Mark


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS*

I just went to a "trailer hitch and welding company" here in Los Angeles to get an estimate. The place has been in business since 1944 and you can tell by their name that this is their specialty, so hopefully they know what they are talking about. They said they can custom build a hitch (an American hitch - this post has nothing to do with the european hitch discussion) for about $360 and it will take them 5-6 hours. He plans on not altering the bumper at all, not even cutting out a small area for the hitch. The whole thing will just stick out below the bumper. This seems like the hitch will be pretty low to me. 
He suggested the 1 1/4" size and wanted me to buy the bike rack (I'm thinking of a Thule that you can rotate up and down so that the roof can go down even with the bike rack attached) and bring it in...
One other thing to note: He said my muffler will be caged in and that down the road when I need to replace it he will have to "cut" the hitch apparatus out so that the muffler can come out, and then put it back in. Hmmm. Should I be worried about that?


_Modified by jnhashmi at 5:12 PM 12-30-2006_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_*NOTE:* European size hitch ball is not the same as a NAR size hitch ball, and the hitch mount does not have safety chains attached. This info is provided for those considering the bicycle carrier attachment only!


That being said, if someone wanted to pull a small utility or tent trailer, personal water craft, or similar with the EOS, does anyone know what the towing capacity of the EOS is?
I know that neither the Canadian or US spec sheets list a towing capacity, but one UK review I read said the 2.0T FSI EOS had a trailer towing capacity of "1500kg Braking" which seems pretty darn heavy for a car this size.
I'm not familiar with the "braking" designation with regard to towing weights, perhaps this is not a direct association to the weight of the object being towed??
Kevin



_Modified by just4fun at 1:06 PM 1-4-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (just4fun)*

It would mean that the trailer would have to have brakes (drum) activated when the car braking system engages.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (jnhashmi)*

I've looked under the rear of the Eos, and it is a very awkward place to put a hitch. The muffler is very shallow, wide and long, such that it covers most of the rear two feat of the vehicle.
If it was me, I would investigate how the euro hitch is attached to the car. I think paying $360 for something that will undoubtedly have to be cut off at some point is too much. You could see if there is a way to bolt it on, but it's tough to tell if that's possible with all that is squashed in back there.
An added bonus is it would probably look something like this http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1833926 which would be invisible when the hitch was not installed. Of course the eom hitch for the Phaeton came out to over $700...


_Modified by gilesrulz at 1:17 PM 1-4-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_It would mean that the trailer would have to have brakes (drum) activated when the car braking system engages. 

That would make sense. Thanks
Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_...does anyone know what the towing capacity of the EOS is?

VW publishes the figures shown below in the United Kingdom Eos brochure. Although it is possible that there might be some small physical differences between UK and NAR spec Eos - for example, brake size - you could probably use this information as a guide to informed decision making.
Unless the information is published in the NAR owner manual, VW of America doesn't support use of their vehicle for trailer towing, the one notable exception being the Touareg, for which the provide a complete hitch kit and electrical controller kit. If you see a sentence in your NAR owner manual that says _'This vehicle is not approved for trailer towing'_ or words to that effect - *respect it!* It's not there because some lawyer put in in, it's there for solid engineering reasons. By example, the NAR version of the W12 Phaeton is prohibited from towing trailers, whereas the ROW version is approved for trailers. We did some investigation into this and discovered that the ROW version has 8 piston, 360 mm Brembo front brakes, and the NAR version has conventional smaller brakes, same size as a ROW 8 cylinder Phaeton. VW downsized the brakes on the W12 as a courtesy to NAR owners (to save us from $1,000 parts bills for front brake service) because the big brakes were not needed when the 130 MPH speed limiter was fitted, as it is on NAR Phaetons. But - a trade-off was that there was not enough brake power available to handle the added weight of a trailer.
Well over 300 of us benefited from the lower brake parts replacement cost, and only one person complained that they could not tow a trailer with their NAR W12 - so, I think it is obvious that VW made the right decision for the benefit of the owners in that case. Anyhow, the main point is to not discount warnings about not towing trailers if you see such a warning in the owner manual.
Be aware that you might have different engineering limits depending on what engine is fitted. In other words, if the 2.0 and 3.2 powered Eos both have the same brakes, you might encounter a situation in which the lighter car is approved for towing but the heavier one is not - for the same reason as the Phaeton.
Michael
*Extract from United Kingdom brochure*
(not necessarily applicable to NAR spec vehicles - do your own due diligence)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (PanEuropean)*

Just a post-script here, because we are talking about significant safety related issues (brake capacity and stopping ability): The document above states that the payload of the vehicle is 360 kg (800 lbs). That is the maximum payload available from a basic, 'stripper' vehicle that is built to UK specifications. The payload will be different in NAR spec vehicles as a result of the following differences:
*1)* Different equipment fitment to meet NAR requirements - by example, the NAR vehicles get bigger passenger airbags, these weigh more. There may be other weight-adding components fitted as well, such as full size spare tires, bumper bars that meet NAR specs, etc.
*2)* Addition of optional equipment - if you start adding stuff like windblockers, heavier sound systems, electric seats (those suckers are heavy!) and so forth, payload drops.
In North America, there is a legislative requirement that every vehicle have a payload sticker attached to it. The payload sticker may vary from VIN to VIN depending on engine, wheel and option fitment. So, please have a close look at your payload sticker. If you find that the maximum payload is, for example, 280 kg (620 pounds), and if you have a couple of heavy adults in the car and some luggage in the trunk, you might not have any payload capacity available to cope with a trailer. When you are trying to stop the car, the brakes have to cope with all the weight that has a forward motion to it (vehicle and trailer), not just the weight inside the car.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* The discussion of trailer towing has moved to a new, dedicated thread here: Towing Capacity of the EOS?.
*So, let's leave this thread - the one you are reading right now - for discussion of bicycle rack issues only.* If you want to discuss trailer towing, click here to go to the trailer towing discussion.
Thanks for your help keeping the forum organized.
Michael


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (jnhashmi)*

I finally got the bike rack hitch installed. Here are photos...
It's a 1 1/4" size:
















I was suprised to see the metal apparatus going all the way up to the middle of the car:
















This model rack, by the way, can fold down while it is still attached to the hitch so you can lower the roof without removing the rack. Also, I have no problem opening the trunk with the hitch in the upright position - there is plenty of clearance.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (jnhashmi)*

Looks great, Jason - thanks a lot for posting the pictures.
Michael


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (PanEuropean)*

I found this on ebay. It's an alternative to having a hitch put on.
it is pretty expensive though since the auction is only the base. it is neccessary to order a bike rack or ski rack seperately.
Also probably on available in Europe.








http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...&rd=1


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (chocoholic_too)*

This looks a cross between the one sold by VW in the UK
http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/ac...1105G
and the Saris Bones
http://www.amazon.com/Saris-Bo...goods
The latest Spec sheet for the Bones from Saris lists a setting for the EOS. I have this rack and use it on my cabrio but I don't really like it. It relies on 6 metal hooks on the end of self tensioning straps to hold it in place making it far too easy to scratch the car when mounting or unmounting the rack. However that said, it does seem to do a good job of holding the bikes once it's mounted.
I'd much prefer the UK setup, even given it's cost. However I think it can only be used with a UK Towbar. 
http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/ac...92155
which I do not think is available in the US, and I'm not sure whether it would be possible to fit a UK/European Towbar to a NAR spec EOS due to differences in the layour and specification of the rear bumper/fender. 
I Know that OEMPlus list the Bike Carrier as a special order item. However they do not seem to list the tow bar, so I assume that it's not possible to fit the UK/Euro spec tow bar to a US Spec car. Maybe someone can confirm this one way or another
I've also got an email into U-Haul about an after market hitch that would allow a swing arm bike rack to be fitted. They expect to make a decision on whether to create a Rack for the EOS in the next 6 months. It may be worth encouraging other people to request a EOS hitch from U-Haul, as I would think that they would take the number of requests they recieve into account when determine which products to develop. You can request a U-Haul hitch here...
http://store.uhaul.com/hitches.aspx


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (mark_d_drake)*

Couple of German Web Sites seem to sell this too
http://www.a-b-b.de/catalog/pr...32638
Don't know if someone like OEMPlus can get a line on these and whether or not they would fit a NAR Spec vehicle


----------



## dubyama (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: Bike Rack Hitch for EOS (Good news!)*

I've been in contact with U-Haul since November 06' requesting a hitch for the Eos. Bob at U-Haul made this a reality in 3 months - amazing turn around for the design and development of a product made specifically for the Eos. I will post photos later - but here are some details.
1.25 inch receiver hitch assembly that mounts under the rear of the Eos. Only the square end of the hitch is visible from the rear (very stealth - sits deep near the edge of the bottom of bumper). Does not involve any cutting of the bumper or removal of any OEM parts. The assembly is 33 lbs (measured on a scale at U-Haul installation center in Honolulu). 
Hitch is rated at 3500 lbs (Class 2). Strong enough to pull U-haul trailers and small watercraft. Certainly strong enough to hold bikes on a bike rack.
Cost is hitch is $169 (price may be subject to change) and professional installation takes roughly 1-2 hours (additional installation fees apply).


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Bike Rack Hitch for EOS (dubyama)*

Yeah I"m so there on this one....


----------



## Rodriguw (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Bike Rack Hitch for EOS (dubyama)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubyama* »_I've been in contact with U-Haul since November 06' requesting a hitch for the Eos. Bob at U-Haul made this a reality in 3 months - amazing turn around for the design and development of a product made specifically for the Eos. I will post photos later - but here are some details.
1.25 inch receiver hitch assembly that mounts under the rear of the Eos. Only the square end of the hitch is visible from the rear (very stealth - sits deep near the edge of the bottom of bumper). Does not involve any cutting of the bumper or removal of any OEM parts. The assembly is 33 lbs (measured on a scale at U-Haul installation center in Honolulu). 
Hitch is rated at 3500 lbs (Class 2). Strong enough to pull U-haul trailers and small watercraft. Certainly strong enough to hold bikes on a bike rack.
Cost is hitch is $169 (price may be subject to change) and professional installation takes roughly 1-2 hours (additional installation fees apply).


Add me to the list.
Please do load some pictures and Bob's U-Haul information where we can reach him.
Thanks


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Bike Rack Hitch for EOS (dubyama)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubyama* »_
1.25 inch receiver hitch assembly that mounts under the rear of the Eos. Only the square end of the hitch is visible from the rear (very stealth - sits deep near the edge of the bottom of bumper). Does not involve any cutting of the bumper or removal of any OEM parts. The assembly is 33 lbs (measured on a scale at U-Haul installation center in Honolulu). 


That's good about no cutting of the bumper. But, what about cutting or drilling of parts elsewhere?


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Bike Rack Hitch for EOS (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_That's good about no cutting of the bumper. But, what about cutting or drilling of parts elsewhere?

From http://www.uhaul.com/hitches/

_Quote »_Although some people still weld trailer hitches to the frame (which could possibly weaken the frame or result in electrical damage), U-Haul offers only top-of-the-line, custom-fitted hitches that bolt to the frame, and usually use preexisting holes.

but it depends on whether they could find existing places to bolt to.
They don't appear to have any information on the Eos in their hitch guide yet.


----------



## Rodriguw (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Bike Rack Hitch for EOS (Rodriguw)*

Please see below for Hitch part # from U-Haul:
Mr. Rodriguez,
Thank you for your inquiry. The recommended hitch for your vehicle is U-Haul part number *UHI36980.* This hitch is rated to tow up to 3500lbs and retails for $169.95 plus labor. The cost of labor and other items such as the hitch ball and wiring vary based on the application and must be quoted by the installation center. This hitch is built on a case-by-case basis so once a reservation is made with your local U-Haul center, we would begin building the hitch. It takes 7-10 business days to build and then shipped out to your specifications.
To find the location nearest you that can assist with the install, please refer to our location finder at http://www.uhaul.com.
Thank you,
David Valderrama [[email protected]]


_Modified by Rodriguw at 12:37 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Bike Rack Hitch for EOS (Rodriguw)*

Do you know which class (1 or 2) this U-Haul is rated? * Answer: Class 2*
Thule carriers have different ratings (2 bikes vs 4 bikes).
http://www.thuleracks.com/thul...ry_id=
Also, I would assume it is 1.25" hitch. * Answer: 1.25"*
Greg 


_Modified by gdevitry at 11:44 AM 2-15-2007_


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (jnhashmi)*

I kind of like what you did. I've been talking with hitch manufacturers to get something to but a 1 1/4" hitch. No luck. But there is a specialty place in Santa Clara (CA) that may
be able to do something like what you have. The one thing I would do differently would be to do it in sections so you can unbolt the section blocking the muffler instead of having to cut it.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (jdl)*

I was, after some initial confusion, able to order this hitch from the UHaul in Belmont CA, this morning. It should be fitted some the week of March 4th


----------



## GWMotley (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm with you guys, just ordered the Uhaul hitch. They quoted me about 10 days before it arrives and about 0.8hr labor to install. It bolts on, with some drilling required.


----------



## lidja (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Bike rack for EOS (mark_d_drake)*

Mark,
Have you got any pix of U-haul hitch and bike rack?
Lidja


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

I wandered thru this thread and don't see anything whether a "standard" rack will work?
I'm thinking of something like this: http://yakima.com/racks/bike-r....aspx
Will the Eos's trunk be ok with such a load placed on it? Will such a rack work?
Yakima's site seems to think such a rack won't work...what do you all know?
TIA,
Justin


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: can use a "regular" rack that is trunk mounted?*

Bumping this - sort of simple question: can the Eos's trunk survive a "regular" trunk-mounted rack? Is the composition of the trunk strong enough?


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: can use a "regular" rack that is trunk mounted? (JustinW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_Bumping this - sort of simple question: can the Eos's trunk survive a "regular" trunk-mounted rack? *Is the composition of the trunk strong enough?*

plastic.............







i would venture to say no over a big bump or a set of RR tracks


----------

